# SkullCap



## plouffe (Mar 15, 2004)

I just went out and bought some skullcap. I stacked almost 4 grams of skullcap with 1 gram of valerian, 1 gram of ginko biloba, and 1 gram of st.johns wort and I must say I'm impressed. Pretty nice buzz. Pretty different...   Just thought i'd add that.


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2004)

Who introduced you to that concoction, and what prompted you to take it?

Skullcap is an herbal sedative... Hope your not taking this before you workout


----------



## plouffe (Mar 16, 2004)

No. I just like herbs, they're cool as hell. I just experiemented with differnet concoctions.


----------



## brodus (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn dude!  How many pills was that--20?

I bet you were laid back to the max.

Is skullcap toxic at higher levels?

Since I quit smoking dope to save what was left of my memory and my motivation (which totally worked, BTW), I too have experimented with herbs for similar effects--but nowhere near your doses...I just might have to try!


----------



## plouffe (Mar 16, 2004)

They're all 500mg pills. GNC's Herbals.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2004)

Kewl Plouffe...  

Maybe someday you will stumble across a combination to make you rich .   To bad you couldn't find one to build muscle while watching TV and eating ice cream   That would could make you millions 



> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> No. I just like herbs, they're cool as hell. I just experiemented with differnet concoctions.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 16, 2004)

I just see what has the biggest Physcoactive effects...


----------



## once was fat (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I just see what has the biggest Physcoactive effects...


Hey plouffe.  Is there anything you havent tried.


----------



## brodus (Mar 16, 2004)

Looking for Psychoactivity?

Then surely you've heard of Salvia....

Or Phalaris Grass (Phalaris arundinacea)

Regarding Salvia (an herb you can legally buy from many retailers):

"Please respect this plant! The effects are several minutes of out-of-body hallucinations. It's not like Acid. You completely become lost in your own head. You have no control over your mind or body during this part, so a tripsitter is mandatory! After that you get a stoned feeling for several hours which is identical to marijuana."

Obviously this is potent stuff and can be dangerous.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, I tired buying some salvia at this headshop, but you gotta be 18. I'm getting some this weekend I think, looks sweet as fuck. Can't wait.


----------



## brodus (Mar 17, 2004)

Oops--didn't know you weren't 18.  

How old are you?


----------



## plouffe (Mar 17, 2004)

16


----------



## liljojo4711 (Mar 17, 2004)

where exactly can u get salvia? how much is it? is the phalaris grass the same thing or a different plant?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 17, 2004)

I dont know about that, but salvia is totaly legal, you can get it on-line, though you need a bong a blow torch, someone else doing it and someone not. Its a mission to get high. Stick with you herbs, or the illeagal stuff, at your house.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Mar 17, 2004)

what are some other herbs that work the same way or close to it? besides the illegal ones. will this stuff show up on a drug test?


----------



## plouffe (Mar 17, 2004)

phalaris grass contains DMT... Fucks you up....


Run a search on w/e u want: 

www.erowid.org


----------



## liljojo4711 (Mar 17, 2004)

aite, thanks


----------



## brodus (Mar 18, 2004)

You can grow Phalaris, I did, it's easy.  I've also grown a ton of shrooms, high-THC weed, and made MDMA, LSA, EVE, DMT, and LSD.  I recommend with any illegal that you do it yourself and on a small, undetectable level.  

But a word of warning.  DMT-ish tryptamines (phylaris, ayuhasca, etc.) are incredibly potent. If you don't have some previous psychedelic experience, they may take you too far out and you might not return.  They called DMT "the businessman's trip" in the 60's b/c you go from zero to 60 in two minutes and com down within an hour.  If you've never peaked on LSD, you don't know what this means.  You can literally fill you shorts full of shit on the way up, and people watching you might think you're in a coma or a seizure.

But to be frank, shitting your pants may be the least of your worries.  I started doing LSD at 16, after reading a million pages about drugs, based on a lot of factors.  It seemed to have the highest "payoff" for the least price and side effects.  I never got heavy into addictive drugs or alcohol (tried EVERYTHING though).  Even after years with LSD, I was not prepared for the DMT experience.  Salvia is similar.  Of course, low doses are much more controllable.  High doses of these substances take you to places you will never understand.  PM me if you want the blow by blow of what to expect, but trust a person of experience when I tell you that stronger minds than mine have been broken by low doses of this shit.  Salvia is no joke either, especially the higher concentrated versions.  I have had experiences so intense that coming down threw me into month-long depressions--> I literally got so high that reality became a giant bummer.

Just remember-->to get to the "vision" level of any psychoactive, you need to essentially posion yourself and your mind, and this can be a very volatile experience, and you may never be able to interpret the meanings in a sober contest.  This is why I quit doing drugs all together.

 If hallucinating is what you are after, be aware that to get there you will lose a huge measure of control to reach that state, and this has been known to fracture people's psyches indefinitely.  You know, it's all fun and games to see fractals and patterns and stuff, but when your vision dissolves into images of family members killing you, or worse, and you can't make it stop, you may regret your choice to eat a half pound of phalaris grass. 

My belief is that hallucinogens are the fabled fruit of knowledge from the garden of Eden, and can kill as easily as enlighten, and should therefore be taken with the utmost of caution if at all.  I don't touch any of it anymore.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

There is a question I have just been dying to ask.
Who the hell ever came up with that name "Skullcap?"
What a strange name.   I would think that would be more of a name of an upper like speed or something.   You would have to get the feeling like it was tearing off your skull or something.    But not with a sedative, it seems that the name is much to strong for this herb.


----------

